# Theres something really wrong! HELP!! *pictures*



## cutie123600 (Jul 25, 2012)

This started yesterday and I thought he was going to just die so I just didn't really do anything, but since he is still going on like this and isn't really seeming to get worse I'm wondering if there is anything I can do.

Right now my little 6 month old Nigerian Dwarf buck is having these seizure like things, he is just laying he wont move or anything except for tensing up. His belly has bloated a little since yesterday, he's throwing up this weird foam. 

This is how he is laying. Then he will tense up with these seizure like things.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 25, 2012)

Tetanus?


----------



## cutie123600 (Jul 25, 2012)

Is there anything I can do for that?


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm pretty new to goats, but if he were mine I'd start him IMMEDIATELY on an aggressive course of antibiotics (Pen-G, I *think*) and would also give thiamine injections (I'm thinking listeriosis or goat polio).

I'd treat the bloat RIGHT NOW with a drench of baking soda and vegetable oil or I'd use a large drench of bloat ease.  I'd also be giving vitamin B complex and daily LARGE doses of probios.

How awful for you to have to watch!  I am hoping that he improves quickly.

edited for punctuation


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes, I'd give the tetanus antitoxin as well.


----------



## cutie123600 (Jul 25, 2012)

How much of each? I'm not good with the meds and stuff yet.


----------



## daisychick (Jul 25, 2012)

I hope this might help.    Here is a thread that has lots of suggestions and dosages.    Roll Farms gives doses on her posts. 
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=15963


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks like tetanus, could be polio....

Pen G - 1cc per 10# the 1st dose (yes that's a lot - but that goat's bad off), then 1cc per 20# afterward.  Give it NOW, again every 6 hrs for the 1st 24 hrs, then every 8 hrs for 48 hrs, then 2x a day for 7 more days.

Tetanus antitoxin - the entire bottle ASAP.  Repeat in 12 hrs.

Vitamin B multi - 10 cc NOW.  5 cc 2x a day for a week

If you cannot get these meds in him in the next hour, take him to a vet NOW or put a bullet in his head.  He's suffering terribly.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh man...that looks really, really bad...feel so sorry for him and you.  Posters with experience have already given you advice, but had a thought...maybe a dumb thought...you mentioned a weird foam from him mouth...have you put your fingers up into his mouth to check for something he's choked on and is slowly suffocating him?  Any wierd foam here so far has been something caught in the throat...but have never had the seizures or bloat or an animal down like this....just thought I'd throw that in just in case?  

I agree that if you can't help him fast, put him down before he suffers any more


----------



## cutie123600 (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm trying to get everything. I have already gotten the pennG and the antitoxin in him, I need to go next door and see if they have some veggi oil I can borrow. My uncle is on his way with the Vitamin B. 

The only problem I am having is I can't open his mouth to give probios or anything. Any time I even touch his mouth he freaks out and its make me cry.. (I am pretty attached to him)


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 25, 2012)

It is pretty much impossible drenching an animal in that kind of shape.


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 25, 2012)

Did you use the antitoxin or the vaccine?  They are very different..........THe yearly vaccine is not what you need to use here.

(Just wanted to make sure you knew)


----------



## cutie123600 (Jul 25, 2012)

It was the anti toxin, I keep that handy around here because we are on some land that is mainly sand, and there used to be a lot of sharp metal where the goats stay. I have never seen what tetanus does to a goat so I just thought if it ever happens I will figure it out because I always try to do what I can to help them if something is wrong. He did have an injury on is hoof and I had it covered but it was starting to come off and I hadn't been able to change the cover.


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 25, 2012)

What sort of injury? and how long ago?


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 25, 2012)

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/tetanus.html

Here is an excellent article on Tetanus.


----------



## cutie123600 (Jul 25, 2012)

A neighbor hood dog got in the yard and scared him and another goat we recently and made them both jump the fence, he got his hoof stabbed by the top of the fence its a small gash, but I cleaned it real well and bandaged it and put him in the not so sandy, more solid area of the yard so it wouldn't get as dirty. It's been about a week and it looks as though its healing fine.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 25, 2012)

RTG...that site is very informative...not only on this topic, but just about everything...although I have sheep and not goats, I have bookmarked it since much applies to both.  Thank you for posting that link, and Cutie...hope he pulls through!


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 25, 2012)

If he makes it until midnight, you'll need to (with a helper) drench him w/ some electrolytes or gatoraide.

Tomorrow you'll need to make a 'slurry' of oats / alfalfa chops / syrup / wet goat feed and feed that to him....he *needs* fiber to hit his rumen to keep it from shutting down.  Chop / mash the 'solid' stuff up as much as possible, get it runny w/ gatoraide and / or propylene glycol and / or corn syrup / nutridrench and 'feed' it to him w/ a syringe.   I like to  use a 60cc syringe and cut the 'tip' off so that the stuff goes through easily.  I've found that sick goats who're hungry but unable to eat actually take 'force feeding' rather well.

Depending on the size of the goat, I'd give him 2-3 syringes of 'slurry'.

He may not like it, but he needs it.  Mix some yogurt (cultured) or probios up in the stuff, too.

Follow that w/ at least 40-60 cc of gatoraide or electrolytes.  Do it 3x a day until he's able to eat on his own.


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 25, 2012)

I am learning from this thread too, taking note for future reference that I hope I will never need.

Rolls........when you say "make a 'slurry' of oats / alfalfa chops / syrup / wet goat feed"  are you meaning ALL of those together? Or would soaked goat feed mixed with an approprate liquid be 
enough?  Could one add chopped hay to the mixture?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow...you gals are wonderful!!!  I'm learning here and hoping I never need to know this, but glad for the emergency information!!


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 25, 2012)

You need as much 'long' fiber in it as possible.  Oats and goat feed are better than nothing, but the chopped alfalfa or hay would be better.....shredded to itsy bits.
I had a goat w/ tetanus years ago, we fed her that (suggested by my vet) and she did fine.   Fed it to a goat w/ listeriosis a few yrs later and she did well, too...no rumens shut down.


You should see some improvement tomorrow, if you haven't yet.  If not, try a bigger dose of B vitamin (thiamine would be even better) and another antitoxin shot.


----------



## Harbisgirl (Jul 25, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Wow...you gals are wonderful!!!  I'm learning here and hoping I never need to know this, but glad for the emergency information!!


X2. Somebody needs to make this a sticky


----------



## dwbonfire (Jul 26, 2012)

ive been following this thread, unable to offer advice because i am very inexperienced with goats. i hope he pulled thru, waiting to hear!


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 26, 2012)

update?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 26, 2012)

I've been checking on and off here too for an update...hope he pulled through


----------



## terrilhb (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## daisychick (Jul 26, 2012)

me too     I have been hoping he pulls through.


----------



## cutie123600 (Jul 26, 2012)

He didn't make it. I was so upset yesterday that I had to leave. I stayed with a friend for a bit to make me feel better.


----------



## terrilhb (Jul 26, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## daisychick (Jul 26, 2012)

So sorry.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 26, 2012)

Awwww...so sorry


----------



## dwbonfire (Jul 26, 2012)

so so sorry


----------



## cutie123600 (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks guys. I would say there is a good thing that came out of this though, he had successfully bred all my girls within the three months he has been here. Hopefully I get some baby girls with his personality. That would be awesome. He was a good little goat.


----------

